# 24H-Duisburg 2016



## KILROY (21. September 2015)

Neues Rennen, neuer thread....

Auf geht's !


----------



## Toblerone (21. September 2015)

Wer sonst wenn nicht Du!
Und nun die Gretchenfrage: wie wird das Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmc02 (21. September 2015)

Serverprobleme schon bei den Solostartern?


----------



## bmc02 (21. September 2015)

Bin dabei... Bestätigung für den Solostartplatz erhalten...


----------



## Toblerone (21. September 2015)

Bei mir gabs mal wieder probleme mit der iban  nummer. Alles xmal überprüft und trotzdem falsche kontodaten. Ich könnte kotzen.
Wer hat einen Soloplatz zu vergeben?


----------



## Raabi2711 (21. September 2015)

Your Request has been blocked due to too many concurrent connections. Please try again later.

Läuft ja wieder Bestens


----------



## Carlos69 (21. September 2015)

@bmc02 
Hast Du die Ibannr. zusammenhängend oder getrennt (xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xx) eingegeben ?


----------



## zonuk (21. September 2015)

Toblerone schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs mal wieder probleme mit der iban  nummer. Alles xmal überprüft und trotzdem falsche kontodaten. Ich könnte kotzen.
> Wer hat einen Soloplatz zu vergeben?


die gleiche meldung hatte ich auch....iban ohne leerzeichen


----------



## Carlos69 (21. September 2015)

Hast Du beide Varianten ausprobiert ?


----------



## Ironman007 (21. September 2015)

Nachdem der Server etwa acht Minuten "abgekackt" hat,  hats mit der Eingabe endlich  geklappt. Dachte schon nicht mehr dran, dabei zu sein, etwa 12 Minuten später die Bestätigungsmail für den erneuten SOLORITT in 2016 ,	H A M M E R


----------



## Carlos69 (21. September 2015)

Iban mit oder Ohne Leerzeichen ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (21. September 2015)

Würde mich auch interessiern!


----------



## Ironman007 (21. September 2015)

Suche aber noch einen Solostartlatz für ´nen Kumpel der auf Warteliste steht,

Nachtrag, hat sich erledigt, da Losverfahren und Warteliste


----------



## Dumens100 (21. September 2015)

sagt zwar das ich im vierer Team angemeldet bin, habe aber noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten


----------



## Carlos69 (21. September 2015)

@ironman

hast Du die Ibannr. mit oder ohne Leerzeichen eingegeben ?
Muss gleich ein Achter anmelden ;-)


----------



## Dumens100 (21. September 2015)

ohne Leerzeichen


----------



## Raabi2711 (21. September 2015)

IBAN ohne Leerzeichen eingeben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carlos69 (21. September 2015)

Super, Danke


----------



## KILROY (21. September 2015)

Carlos / Toblerone....freut mich, Euch spätestens ( haha ) in Duisburg wieder zu sehen. 
Mann, war das wieder ein Hickhack mit dem Server. Und ich tausche vorher noch die Batterien in der Funkmaus, damit nix schiefgeht ;-)
Egal.


----------



## Dumens100 (21. September 2015)

hat von den Vierern schon jemand die Bestätigungsmail ?


----------



## KILROY (21. September 2015)

Toblerone schrieb:


> Und nun die Gretchenfrage: wie wird das Wetter?



keine Ahnung, ich muss man die Langfristprognose checken. Schelm, Du....


----------



## KILROY (21. September 2015)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> hat von den Vierern schon jemand die Bestätigungsmail ?



Ja


----------



## Dumens100 (21. September 2015)

wie lange hat das gedauert


----------



## zonuk (21. September 2015)

ohne leerzeichen...mit macht meineserachtens auch keinen sinn. aber was solls....
wenn jemand einen soloplatz loswerden möchte...bitte melden


----------



## Ravega (21. September 2015)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> hat von den Vierern schon jemand die Bestätigungsmail ?


Ja, schon seit über 20min!


----------



## KILROY (21. September 2015)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> wie lange hat das gedauert



ging flott, ein paar Sekunden. Eben vom browser in outlook rüber und 1x aktualisieren.


----------



## theduke1mtb (21. September 2015)

geschafft, wir sind wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hafenmeister (21. September 2015)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> sagt zwar das ich im vierer Team angemeldet bin, habe aber noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten


Mir fehlt auch noch die Bestätigungsmail. Hast Du Deine nun erhalten für das vierer Team


----------



## Dumens100 (21. September 2015)

nee habe aber an sportservice Hamburg nee mail geschrieben und keine 5 Minuten später hat er mich zurückgerufen und sagte mir das alles in Ordnung sei. er könne die Bestätigungsmail leider nicht nochmal rausschicken haben dann nochmal die E-Mail abgecheckt und die Tage kämme eh nochmal nee Mail rum


----------



## hdamok (21. September 2015)

ich such nen Solo Startplatz für mich!

Kleine Sammlung an Fehlermeldungen
-Your Request has been blocked due to too many concurrent connections. Please try again later
-Communication with server failed in: registrationSlot
-Datenbankfehler
-Data Token invalid


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. September 2015)

Wie das wars schon? Hatte mir extra Popcorn bereitgestellt.


----------



## Ravega (22. September 2015)

Zumindest bei den 4er und 8er Teams war doch merklich weniger Andrang.
Da konnte man, im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr, ja fast relativ gemütlich melden.
Wartelisten bei den 4ern und 8ern sind einen Tag später auch noch offen, die waren letztes Jahr auch direkt zu.

Trotzdem immer wieder nervend, gegen diesen dämlichen Server anzukämpfen!


----------



## bob09 (22. September 2015)

schade, schade, die solo startplätze werden am montag nochmal über ein losverfahren vergeben. siehe homepage

Solo - Anmeldung öffnet erneut am 28. September  - Einzelstartplätze werden im Losverfahren vergeben. 

*Ruckzuck war’s wieder vorbei, das Anmelde-Prozedere für die MAGURA 24h von Duisburg 2015 powered by Stadtwerke Duisburg. Die 450 Team-Startplätze des Mountainbike-Spektakels vom 04. bis 06. August 2016 im Landschaftspark Nord waren jeweils im Minuten-Takt ausverkauft. Die Solo-Plätze werden allerdings noch mal neu vergeben.  *


----------



## Ravega (22. September 2015)

Puuuh!
Da werden sich aber einige Leute mächtig ärgern.
Ist der sicher geglaubte Solo-Startplatz schon wieder futsch!

Und da das Portal diesmal für volle 2Std. geöffnet bleibt und erst dann per Losverfahren entschieden wird, könnte das aber spannend werden.
Werden sich bestimmt nicht wenige melden.


----------



## bob09 (22. September 2015)

Bei so einem Bedarf und Interesse an Solostartplätzen sollten sich die Veranstalter evtl. mal überlegen die Anzahl der Fahrer zu erhöhen. Menge an 4er und 8er Teams entsprechend reduzieren. Die Verlosung ist vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht. Erhöht die Spannung hahaha


----------



## Ravega (22. September 2015)

bob09 schrieb:


> Bei so einem Bedarf und Interesse an Solostartplätzen sollten sich die Veranstalter evtl. mal überlegen die Anzahl der Fahrer zu erhöhen. Menge an 4er und 8er Teams entsprechend reduzieren. Die Verlosung ist vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht. Erhöht die Spannung hahaha




Für einen Einzelstartplatz kassiert Skyder 114 EUR, für einen 8er-Team 788 EUR, wo aber auch nur 1 Fahrer auf der Strecke ist…..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19anna94 (22. September 2015)

So schnell ist der Soloplatz schon wieder weg...
Warten wir mal den nächsten Montag ab.

LG


----------



## Master_A (22. September 2015)

Ravega schrieb:


> Für einen Einzelstartplatz kassiert Skyder 114 EUR, für einen 8er-Team 788 EUR, wo aber auch nur 1 Fahrer auf der Strecke ist…..


1 8er Team weniger -> dafür 8 Einzelfahrer mehr und Skyder hätte sogar mehr verdient 8 x 114 = 912


----------



## fr3shi (22. September 2015)

Master_A schrieb:


> 1 8er Team weniger -> dafür 8 Einzelfahrer mehr und Skyder hätte sogar mehr verdient 8 x 114 = 912


dafür aber 7 Fahrer mehr auf der Strecke ;-).
Um die gleiche Belegung der. Strecke zu haben müsstest du 8er Teams gegen 8 Solofahrer tauschen. Dann geht deine Rechnung nicht mehr auf ;-)
8x114 = 912 vs 8x788 = 6304

Edit: 8 8er Teams soll es oben natürlich heißen...


----------



## Hafenmeister (22. September 2015)

Master_A schrieb:


> 1 8er Team weniger -> dafür 8 Einzelfahrer mehr und Skyder hätte sogar mehr verdient 8 x 114 = 912


Das Problem ist das die Strecke überfüllt wäre wenn anstelle 20 Fahrern aus 8er Team`s 160 Solofahrer auf der Strecke wären. Da könnte man an der Treppe immer eine Pause einlegen da man dort immer Stau hätte. Auch der Rest der Runde wäre dann wohl nur noch ein Slalom fahren für die schnellen Fahrer auf der Strecke. Unter noch mehr Verkehr auf der Strecke leidet die Veranstaltung meiner Ansicht nach.


----------



## Master_A (22. September 2015)

Ist mir schon alles klar. Da können wir jetzt eh hin oder her rechnen. Mehr Leute auf die Strecke bringen macht echt keinen Sinn, oder man muss erweitern. Aber dann kommen wieder ganz andere Diskussionen auf. 
Fakt ist, dass es dieses mal für die Solisten mMn bissl blöd gelaufen ist. Jetzt entscheidet echt nur noch das Losglück. Und ich schätze auf die 50 zu vergebenen Plätze "bewerben" sich jetzt echt ein vielfaches mehr Leute. 
Es ist wie es ist und ich wünsche allen viel Glück, die einen Platz bekommen wollen.


----------



## Ravega (22. September 2015)

So, Starterliste ist online!
Da fehlen bei den 8ern aber so einige Sieganwärter der letzten Jahre. Wo sind sie alle hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (22. September 2015)

hat auch schon einer die Datenprüfmail bekommen ?


----------



## yellow-faggin (23. September 2015)

Jaaaaa, sowohl fürs 4er- als auch fürs 8er-Team.


----------



## Dumens100 (23. September 2015)

Ich meine nicht die Mail die Du direkt nach der erfolgter Anmeldung erhältst. Letztes Jahr kam am nächsten Tag noch eine zum Datenprüfen. Diese meine ich


----------



## Dumens100 (23. September 2015)

so die Bestätigungsmail wurde mir heute nochmal neu zugesendet


----------



## Ironman007 (24. September 2015)




----------



## unknownbeats (25. September 2015)

ich glaube starterplätze wurden nicht reduziert- skyder verteilt immer noch startplätze an sponsoren so das wir wieder über 60 solisten auf der strecke sein werden
die neue regelung wie es montag laufen soll finde ich übrigens die bestmögliche lösung für den schlamassel
mfg micha


----------



## Duffy71 (25. September 2015)

19anna94 schrieb:


> So schnell ist der Soloplatz schon wieder weg...
> Warten wir mal den nächsten Montag ab.
> 
> LG


Ich wünsche dir viel Glück. Wir warten wieder bis zum Sommer und melden uns dann ganz entspannt über die Startplatzbörse oder hier über das Forum an ! Geht wunderbar als Vierer .

Grüße aus der Heimat


----------



## Ravega (25. September 2015)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> die neue regelung wie es montag laufen soll finde ich übrigens die bestmögliche lösung für den schlamassel
> mfg micha



Letztes Jahr gab es doch ebenfalls massive Probleme bei der Anmeldung, selbst bei den 4ern, und die Jahre davor war es zumindest bei den 1ern und 2ern auch nicht wirklich entspannt.
Wenn sie keinen leistungsfähigen Server haben, sollten sie die 1er und 2er Startplätze direkt im Losverfahren vergeben. So ist es ein Schlag ins Gesicht für die, welche bereits einen Startplatz sicher (geglaubt) hatten, und jetzt wohlmöglich leer ausgehen.


----------



## unknownbeats (25. September 2015)

ich hatte auch schon einen soloplatz  aber es wurden wohl wenn ich skyder richtig verstanden hab viel zu viele zusagen rausgeschickt.... aber durch diese neue regelung ist wenigstens ausgeschlossen das sich leute x mal am montag dort anmelden. scheisse ist nur das wir -falls wir keine platz bekommen- auch nicht mehr um 2er teams bemühen können. mir wurde aber versichert das jedes team was nicht in anspruch genommen wird(das soll wohl bei den 4er und 8er teams recht häufig sein) in einen neuen soloplatz umgewandelt wird. also ist die warteliste diesmal wohl ne reelle option.
mfg micha


----------



## Snowcrash (27. September 2015)

Wie funktionieren diese "24h"-Rennen eigentlich genau? Im Team kann man ja wohl im Wechsel fahren, aber wie sieht das mit Solofahrern aus? Man muss ja wohl auch mal auf's Klo, was essen oder Lampenakkus wechseln, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass wirklich 24h radeln nonstop ganz ohne Schlaf, und sei es nur 'ne Stunde zwischendrin, nicht gesund sein können. Sind da für Solostarter regelmäßige Pausen vorgesehen oder wie ist das? Was kostet eigentlich so ein Startplatz und gibt es irgendwas zu gewinnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2015)

guck dir die fahrzeiten der solofahrer in den letzten jahren an.

wie viel ein startplatz kostet, und was es zu gewinnen gibt, findet man i.d.r. in der ausschreibung des veranstalters.


----------



## Snowcrash (27. September 2015)

Die Fahrzeiten von 24 Stunden und mehr sind für mich nicht nachzuvollziehen. Niemand kann 24 Stunden lang nonstop fahren, ohne auf's Klo zu gehen oder zu essen. Schmeisst man da die ganze Zeit nur während der Fahrt Powerriegel und Redbull ein und pisst auf Abfahrt einhändig auf den Pedalen stehend, oder wie habe ich mir das vorzustellen? Da muss es doch irgendwelche Sonderregelungen geben.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2015)

sind da wirklich welche 24 std am stück gefahren?

guck dir auch die rundenzeiten an!


----------



## Snowcrash (27. September 2015)

Gut, wenn man sich die Abweichungen zwischen durschnittlicher und längster Rundenzeit anschaut, ist wohl davon auszugehen, dass hier Pausen eingeflossen sind. Ich war halt davon ausgegangen, dass nur reine Fahrzeit in diese Wertungen eingeht, aber das wäre logistisch vermutlich schwierig.

Das hättest du natürlich auch einfach direkt schreiben können, anstatt dir alles so aus der Nase ziehen zu lassen...


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2015)

wenn ich etwas wissen will, dann suche ich danach.
warum sollte ich dir also gleich alles auf dem silbertablett servieren, wenn du zu faul zum suchen bist?
vor allem bei dingen, wo der suchaufwand gegen null geht?

reine fahrzeit geht nur, wenn man die strecke nur an einem bestimmten punkt verlassen darf.


----------



## sanders_487 (28. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hätte noch ein 4er-Team zu vergeben (ID 4205). Weiß jemand wie man das am besten wieder 'los' bekommt.
Gibt es schon eine Startplatzbörse oder besser gleich Skyder anschreiben ?


----------



## unknownbeats (28. September 2015)

svhreib skyder an wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden hab gibt es dann einen solo platz mehr


----------



## yellow-faggin (29. September 2015)

Wie bekommt man es eigentlich fertig ein 4er-Team zu melden und es eine Woche später schon wieder loswerden zu wollen


----------



## Dumens100 (29. September 2015)

Du kannst ihn auch hier verkaufen
bei Skyder gibt es auch nee 4er Warteliste da würde dann einer nachrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Schmidt (29. September 2015)

Wann genau wird denn gelost?


----------



## unknownbeats (29. September 2015)

mir wurde von skyder erklärt es würde keine teams nachrücken sondern zurrück gegebene team werden in solo startplätze umgewandelt


----------



## Ravega (29. September 2015)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man es eigentlich fertig ein 4er-Team zu melden und es eine Woche später schon wieder loswerden zu wollen



Z.B. wenn 2 Leute aus einem Team melden......damit sie auf jeden Fall dabei sind.


----------



## Ravega (29. September 2015)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> mir wurde von skyder erklärt es würde keine teams nachrücken sondern zurrück gegebene team werden in solo startplätze umgewandelt



Da macht er aber ganz schön Miese bei.....


----------



## unknownbeats (29. September 2015)

ich weiss wurde mir aber so erklärt ...... ist wohl auch ne ausnahme wegen der speziellen situation. bei fecebook schreibt gerade jemand er hätte ne absage per mail bekommen? ich hab noch keine email bekommen......


----------



## zonuk (29. September 2015)

hab auch ne absage bekommen...  schade aber nach dem drunter und drüber war verlosen wohl die einzig "faire" möglichkeit für skyder/raceresult.  es gibt ja noch genügend andere 24h rennen wo man sich austoben kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (29. September 2015)

zonuk schrieb:


> es gibt ja noch genügend andere 24h rennen wo man sich austoben kann



Aber keins, wo du so viel Staub frisst.


----------



## zonuk (30. September 2015)

das stimmt wohl...dafür aber mit mehr Höhenmetern, mehr Trails, mehr Matsch, schönen Landschaften und und und


----------



## Konvicted (30. September 2015)

hab mit Skyder gesprochen. an der Sache das zurück gegebene 4er in Solos umgewandelt werden ist nix dran.


----------



## unknownbeats (30. September 2015)

ok dann haben die mich bei skyder eiskalt angelogen....


----------



## Ironman007 (1. Oktober 2015)

Bin gespannt auf das Losverfahren


----------



## Konvicted (1. Oktober 2015)

das rennen hat mich jetzt strecken technisch nicht so angesprochen...


----------



## Dumens100 (1. Oktober 2015)

ich dachte es wurden Montag nur die Solo plätze für Duisburg ausgelost da für Stuttgart noch gar keine Anmeldung ist


----------



## Christer (1. Oktober 2015)

Ironman007 schrieb:


> Gestern ausgelost worden für 24h Stuttgart. Ich hoffe, dass es bei Skyder ab jetzt  nicht immer im Losverfahren ablaufen wird.



Was bedeutet das genau? Bekommst Du von Skyder einen Solo Startplatz für Stuttgart 2016 vor Voraus geschenkt? Wenn ich das jetzt nicht eventuell falsch verstanden habe, dann ist die Anmeldung für das 24 Stunden Rennen 2016 in Stuttgart doch noch gar nicht eröffnet. Und die Nachfrage nach den Startplätzen dort war doch auch mehr als mager.

Angeblich waren die Solo Startplätze für Stuttgart in diesem Jahr (2015) ausgebucht. Allerdings stehen insgesamt (m/w) nur 47 Starter/innen in der Ergebnisliste und auf den Videos vom diesjährigen Rennen war die Strecke dieses Jahr so leer, dass manche Fahrer denken mussten sie fahren das Rennen ganz alleine. 

Das passt irgendwie alles nicht zusammen.


----------



## Ironman007 (4. Oktober 2015)

Schöne Vorbereitung


----------



## Christer (4. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank für deine Info.



Ironman007 schrieb:


> Startplatz gegen Bezahlung natürlich - In meiner "Absagemail" stand eine Möglichkeit auf Direktanmeldung für Stuttgart 2016, sofern auch hier die Quote der Interessenten auf einen Solostartplatz nicht zusammen über 15 Meldungen wäre, sonst auch hier noch ein Losverfahren.



Das bedeutet, Du hast jetzt schon mal lange vor der offiziellen Anmeldung für Stuttgart 2016 einen offiziellen Solo Startplatz bekommen und wenn sich mehr als 15 Fahrer/innen anmelden, dann musst Du den Startplatz wieder abgeben und alle Solo Startplätze werden ausgelost??? Wie dumm ist das denn? Das wird ja alles immer lustiger... 

Wenn beim 24 Stunden Rennen in Stuttgart in diesem Jahr (2015) nicht alle Solo Startplätze vergeben wurden, was ja wiederum auch ganz genau zur Ergebnisliste passt, dann frage ich mich warum groß auf der Skyder Webseite geschrieben wurde das alle Solo Startplätze sofort ausverkauft waren es nur einer Warteliste geben würde. Das gleiche Spiel gab es ja auch bei den zweier Teams. Dort wurde über Flyer kommuniziert, dass die zweier Teams für das 24 Stunden Rennen von Stuttgart 2015 ausgebucht seien und trotzdem konnte man sich noch bis zum Renntag anmelden und nur wenige 2er Teams waren wirklich beim Rennen dabei. Wenn man dann noch die letzten Postings in diesem Forum liest, 





unknownbeats schrieb:


> ok dann haben die mich bei skyder eiskalt angelogen....


 dann fragt man sich schon wie "ehrlich" der ganze Spaß dort noch abläuft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironman007 (4. Oktober 2015)

[


----------



## Dumens100 (8. Oktober 2015)

wenn Du den Soloplatz für Stuttgart bekommen hast und sie Dir auch die Startgebühr vom Konto abziehen, heißt das eigentlich für mich das sie den Startplatz nichtmehr wegnehmen können


----------



## Ironman007 (10. Oktober 2015)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> wenn Du den Soloplatz für Stuttgart bekommen hast und sie Dir auch die Startgebühr vom Konto abziehen, heißt das eigentlich für mich das sie den Startplatz nichtmehr wegnehmen können


Abwarten, mit Beginn Anmeldestart sehe ich mehr, LG


----------



## Christer (10. Oktober 2015)

Ironman007 schrieb:


> Abwarten, mit Beginn Anmeldestart sehe ich mehr, LG



Hast Du denn den Startplatz schon bezahlt? Also wurde das Startgeld schon von deinem Konto eingezogen, so wie bei allen anderen Anmeldungen auch?


----------



## Ironman007 (10. Oktober 2015)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Hast Du denn den Startplatz schon bezahlt? Also wurde das Startgeld schon von deinem Konto eingezogen, so wie bei allen anderen Anmeldungen auch?


nein


----------



## Ironman007 (8. November 2015)

Da die Solofahreranmeldung für 24h Stuttgart nunmehr steht, ist diesbezüglich ein Thread unter 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/24h-stuttgart-2016.775770/ 
eröffnet worden.


----------



## Ironman007 (8. November 2015)

Ich wünsche allen eine schöne und verletzungsfreie Vorbereitungszeit


----------



## All_mtn (27. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

in ca. 3 Monaten geht's los 
Bin dieses Jahr das erste mal am Start, in einem 4er Team..ebenfalls alles Neulinge im 24h Bereich.

Kann man ungefähr sagen wann man die Info zum zugeteilten Fahrerlagerplatz erhält ? Des Weiteren würde mich interressieren wie es mit den Platzverhältnissen für ein 4er Team aussieht ? Passt ein Pavillion plus 2-3 Zelte ? Haben Autos direkt am Lagerplatz einen Platz ?

Falls wer ein paar Infos hat wäre ich dankbar.

Besten Gruß


----------



## Dumens100 (27. April 2016)

ja am Mittwoch vor den Rennen kannst Du online nachschauen ob Du auf Deinen Wunschsektor einen Platz bekommst, Du hast 40 m² zur Verfügung Autos können drauf müssten aber eigentlich in Deinen 40 m² stehen. Autos ist eh das grösste Problem im Fahrerlager meiner Meinung nach. da gibt es Teams die stehen mit fünf bis 10 Autos dort, wenn man ein Auto pro Team drauf stehen hat wo man Wertsachen einschließen kann reicht das doch und alle hätten mehr platz ist so schon ein Gedränge und Freitags gibt es da schon teilweise Stress um die Plätze also früh anreisen und in die schlange anstellen hat aber den Vorteil Du kommst schon ins Gespräch mit den anderen und bestellt euch ein Dixi dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (4. Mai 2016)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> ja am Mittwoch vor den Rennen kannst Du online nachschauen ob Du auf Deinen Wunschsektor einen Platz bekommst, Du hast 40 m² zur Verfügung Autos können drauf müssten aber eigentlich in Deinen 40 m² stehen. Autos ist eh das grösste Problem im Fahrerlager meiner Meinung nach. da gibt es Teams die stehen mit fünf bis 10 Autos dort, wenn man ein Auto pro Team drauf stehen hat wo man Wertsachen einschließen kann reicht das doch und alle hätten mehr platz ist so schon ein Gedränge und Freitags gibt es da schon teilweise Stress um die Plätze also früh anreisen und in die schlange anstellen hat aber den Vorteil Du kommst schon ins Gespräch mit den anderen und bestellt euch ein Dixi dazu


Danke für die Infos!
Sind es denn auch beim 4er Team 40m² ? Erscheint mir sehr viel was ja nicht verkehrt ist


----------



## Ravega (4. Mai 2016)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos!
> Sind es denn auch beim 4er Team 40m² ? Erscheint mir sehr viel was ja nicht verkehrt ist



Mach dir mal die Mühe und schaue bei Skyder auf die 24h-Dui-Seite unter Downloads/Teinehmerinformationen.
Da wird dir geholfen!


----------



## All_mtn (4. Mai 2016)

Ravega schrieb:


> Mach dir mal die Mühe und schaue bei Skyder auf die 24h-Dui-Seite unter Downloads/Teinehmerinformationen.
> Da wird dir geholfen!


Danke, wenn man einen Mouseover über Downloads macht erscheint nur Media, dachte da geht's dann nur um Fotos.
Ein Klick hilft dann wohl  das PDF kannte ich tatsächlich noch nicht.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (17. Mai 2016)

Liebe 24h-Duisburg-Gemeinde,

aufgrund einer Hochzeitseinladung am 6. August können wir (8er-Team) dieses Jahr nicht am Rennen teilnehmen und bieten daher Interessenten unseren Startplatz an.

Bei Interesse PN an mich.

Sportliche Grüße und noch eine angenehme Vorbereitung!


----------



## scotty33 (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo, mein Kumpel muss seinen 2er Mixed Platz von sich und seiner Frau aus beruflichen Gründen abgeben. Bei Interesse bitte bei mir melden, ich reiche es weiter.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juli 2016)

Streckenänderung ist online, Strecke ist kürzer geworden
Runde ist jetzt 8,1 Km lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr3shi (22. Juli 2016)

hast zufällig einen Link? Habe nichts gefunden...


----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juli 2016)

http://www.24h-duisburg.de/de/dui-info/dui-strecke.html


----------



## fr3shi (22. Juli 2016)

danke, das hatte ich auch gesehen. Sah für mich auf den ersten Blick gleich aus zum letzten Jahr . Wo hat sich denn was geändert?

Edit: Okay, jetzt habe ich es entdeckt. Die Schleife rechts beim Manganeisen...


----------



## Dumens100 (22. Juli 2016)

Jeep


----------



## Ravega (22. Juli 2016)

Nicht gut!
Wird's (noch) voller auf der verbleibenden Streckenlänge.
Mochte "dat schwatte Loch" nicht unbedingt, aber jeder Meter zusätzliche Streckenlänge tut dem 24h Rennen nur gut!

Morgen letztes (offizielles) Training.....


----------



## Der böse Wolf (23. Juli 2016)

Braucht noch jemand Verstärkung im Team (2er, 4er, 8er)? Bin letztes Jahr im 4er Team 17 Runden mit im Schnitt 20 Minuten pro Runde gefahren.


----------



## Ironman007 (31. Juli 2016)




----------



## Ironman007 (31. Juli 2016)

Es geht bald los


----------



## Ravega (31. Juli 2016)

Jupp!
Und dafür ist es hier aber seeehr ruhig......Wetter, Reifenwahl......usw.??


----------



## All_mtn (31. Juli 2016)

Wetter wird schon halten.
Naja fahre mit meinem Allmountain, hinten X-King 2.4 vorne Mountain King 2.4. Sicherlich kein Racebike aber ausreichend schnell wirds wohl sein. Um den Sieg fahre ich eh nicht mit, freu mich einfach auf ein schönes MTB Event.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molux (31. Juli 2016)

.......in einer Woche habt Ihr die 24 h hinter Euch und denkt dran in drei Monaten ist wieder *Halloween Nightride am Niederrhein (seit 2010)*
oder klickt in meine Signatur.....


----------



## theduke1mtb (2. August 2016)

Wetter bleibt doch stabil, Furios Fred sind schon aufgezogen


----------



## JoergG (2. August 2016)

Terrassett rtec und ich bin 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoergG (2. August 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> guck dir die fahrzeiten der solofahrer in den letzten jahren an.
> 
> wie viel ein startplatz kostet, und was es zu gewinnen gibt, findet man i.d.r. in der ausschreibung des veranstalters.





All_mtn schrieb:


> Wetter wird schon halten.
> Naja fahre mit meinem Allmountain, hinten X-King 2.4 vorne Mountain King 2.4. Sicherlich kein Racebike aber ausreichend schnell wirds wohl sein. Um den Sieg fahre ich eh nicht mit, freu mich einfach auf ein schönes MTB Event.





unknownbeats schrieb:


> ok dann haben die mich bei skyder eiskalt angelogen....





Konvicted schrieb:


> das rennen hat mich jetzt strecken technisch nicht so angesprochen...Mitte


Lass icicfh 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fr3shi (2. August 2016)

^^ Ich versteh nur Bahnhof...


----------



## unknownbeats (2. August 2016)

weiss auch nicht warum er mich zitiert .....


----------



## 2Dirty (2. August 2016)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand Verstärkung im Team (2er, 4er, 8er)? Bin letztes Jahr im 4er Team 17 Runden mit im Schnitt 20 Minuten pro Runde gefahren.


Wir haben noch einen Platz in unserem 2. 4er Team frei.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (2. August 2016)

Danke, aber leider zu spät. Hab mich jetzt aber für einen Triathlon angemeldet.


----------



## TitusLE (3. August 2016)

Tag!
Wir sind in diesem Jahr mit einem 8er alle zum ersten Mal dabei und ich habe 'ne Frage, wie das mit den Stellplätzen funktioniert. Bekommt man nur die Zone mitgeteilt in der man sich ausbreiten soll und muss sich dann mit anderen Teilnehmern um seine Quadratmetern streiten oder bekommt man genau eine Parzelle zugeteilt?
Ich kann mir aus diversen Gründen eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass man genau sein Planquadrat mitgeteilt bekommt, aber wissen tu ich's nicht. Daher die Frage an euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr3shi (3. August 2016)

letztes Jahr bekam man einen Sektor zugewiesen und konnte sich dann da das passende Fleckchen suchen. Wer zuerst kommt...


----------



## TitusLE (3. August 2016)

Ok. Bin mal gespannt, wie das funktionieren soll.
Unser Teamleader hat uns gestern mitgeteilt, dass er ein Dixi geordert hat. Das steht dann vermutlich nicht auf unserem Fleckchen sondern mit ganz vielen anderen irgendwo in einer Reihe... Egal, ich wollte die Flüssigkeit eh ausschwitzen


----------



## All_mtn (3. August 2016)

Sind die Lagerplätze nicht mit Flatterband abgegrenzt ?

Ab 12 Uhr wissen wir heute zumindest wo wir unser Lager ungefähr aufschlagen dürfen


----------



## TitusLE (3. August 2016)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Sind die Lagerplätze nicht mit Flatterband abgegrenzt ?


Irgendwie sowas muss ja sein. Wie soll ein 8er-Team sonst zusammenhängende 60 qm finden, wenn es nicht unter den ersten Teams in einem Bereich aufschlägt?


----------



## Dumens100 (3. August 2016)

Ha ha nix flatterband wer zu erst kommt mahlt zu erst  dixi steht auf deinem platz


----------



## TitusLE (3. August 2016)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> dixi steht auf deinem platz


Und wie kommt das dahin, wenn sich vielleicht erst am Samstag herausstellt, wo unser Platz ist? Die werden doch kaum am Freitag und Samstag noch hunderte Dixis verteilen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr3shi (3. August 2016)

Doch. Da fährt einer/zwei/drei k.A. genau wieviele mit einem Hänger rum und dann werden die verteilt. Glaube man muss den dann anhalten und son Wertgutschein abgeben und er stellt dir dann ein DIxi hin.


----------



## TitusLE (3. August 2016)

Na, das hört sich ja spaßig an. Lassen wir uns mal überraschen...
Euch allen, die mitfahren, viel Spaß!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. August 2016)

Ja, bei den Preisen der Veranstaltung könnte man eigentlich erwarten, dass Skyder einen Gorilla hinstellt, der deinen Platz sichert und das Dixi beaufsichtigt und und und. Dem ist aber nicht so. Eigentlich ist das kein 24 Stunden Rennen, sondern ein halbes Rennwochenende in verschiedensten Disziplinen. Eigentlich schade, aber es zeigt wieder deutlich, dass sich jeder selbst der Nächste ist.

Wenn einer noch Lust hat, Teil des Wahnsinns in einem 4er Team zu werden, darf er sich gern per PN melden 

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Rennwochenende!
Gruß Kai


----------



## Kottenstroeter (3. August 2016)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Ha ha nix flatterband wer zu erst kommt mahlt zu erst  dixi steht auf deinem platz


Nein!
Du bekommst (heute) deinen Sektor zugewiesen und in dem sind die enzelnen Felder größenmäßig von Skyder markiert/abgesteckt, zumindest auf den beliebten Sektoren A bis F. Wer natürlich erst Samstag kommt, steht nicht unbedingt in der ersten Reihe.....
Das hatten sie letztes Jahr (das erste mal) halbwegs gut geregelt. Wer meinte, Donnerstag schon aufbauen zu müssen, durfte direkt wieder abbauen. Das war die letzten Jahre anders!


----------



## Dumens100 (3. August 2016)

Seit wann bin die letzten 8 Jahre gefahren da gab es kein flatterband wer zu erst kommt mahlt zu erst es sei du gehörst zu den Sponsoren


----------



## Ravega (3. August 2016)

Letztes Jahr wurde doch von Skyder der große Platz in einzelne Felder aufgeteilt, da bin ich mir aber auch ziemlich sicher!
Vorne an der Strecke waren extra Bereiche für die Einzelfahrer abgeteilt/markiert, da durfte kein 2er, 4er oder 8er hin.
Wurde 2015 das erste Mal gemacht und das war auch gut so!

Sektoreneinteilung ist übrigens raus!


----------



## All_mtn (3. August 2016)

Am Freitag könnte es noch ein paar Tropfen von oben geben. Samstag und Sonntag sieht gut aus


----------



## Ravega (3. August 2016)

Ein paar Tropfen können auch nicht schaden, gibt's keine Staublunge.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (3. August 2016)

Denke auch, dass wir mit dem Wetter richtig Glück haben  Ich hoffe es sehr!


----------



## TitusLE (3. August 2016)

Naja, bei dem was in den letzten Tagen so runtergekommen ist, sind wir momentan aber weit entfernt. Bis Samstag sollte es eher nicht mehr Massen regnen, damit es etwas abtrocknen kann. 
Klar, wenn es am Samstag richtig sonnig und warm wird, wird es dann irgendwann staubig. Momentan aber eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdamok (8. August 2016)

meine Stau Akzeptanz wurde dieses Jahr weit überschritten!


----------



## sun909 (8. August 2016)

heisst?


----------



## andy_j (8. August 2016)

hdamok schrieb:


> meine Stau Akzeptanz wurde dieses Jahr weit überschritten!



Das ist natürlich blöd, dass du da so enttäuscht wurdest. Müssen wir deinem Profilbild und deinem Namen nach zu urteilen jetzt mit einem Terroranschlag beim nächstjährigen Rennen rechnen, oder bist du nocheinmal gnädig mit uns und dem Veranstalter?


----------



## bob09 (8. August 2016)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nochmal bei den Leuten bedanken die mich nach meinem Sturz versorgt und betreut haben! Das war auf der Geraden kurz nach der Treppe.
Ich war sehr weit rechts an dem Absperrgitter und wurde dort rechts überholt. Das blöde war nur das ich die Überholankündigung nicht gehört habe und auch nicht viel Platz zwischen dem Absperrgitter und mir war. Das hatte leider zur Folge das sich unsere Lenker kurz berührten. Ich schmierte mit dem Rad weg in den Schotter und der Überholer flog über die Absperrgitter. Wir sind beide glimpflich davon gekommen. Für mich war das Rennen dann in der Ersten Runde zu Ende. Prellungen an beiden Händen und die komplette rechte Seite war mit weniger Haut versehen ;-)
Ich hab mir das Rennen dann noch ein wenig angesehen und mehrfach mitbekommen das einige Fahrer sehr Aggro drauf waren und langsamere angeschrien haben. Klar ist es jedes Jahr irgendwie das gleiche aber ich hatte das Gefühl das es dieses Jahr besonders aggressiv zu ging. Ich weiss das die richtig guten und schnellen Fahrer nie rumschreien und sich die beste Möglichkeit zum überholen suchen und vorbei ziehen.
Es geht ja auch um nichts. Was bekommen die Erstplatzierten? Ein Paar Reifen? Helme? Das Rennen ist ja auch immer noch als Jedermann Rennen ausgewiesen und da ist es klar das dort Leute zum erstenmal mitfahren.
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Ravega (8. August 2016)

Als regelmäßiger Teilnehmer der ersten Stunde haben wir gestern einen Schlussstrich gezogen.
Ist ein perfekt organisiertes Event, eine super Location mit den geilsten Zuschauern, bei dem wir vom ersten Rennen mit dabei waren.
Die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre, speziell des aktuellen Rennens, haben uns aber nun dazu bewogen, nächstes Jahr bei einer Alternativveranstaltung zu starten.


----------



## All_mtn (8. August 2016)

bob09 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde, ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nochmal bei den Leuten bedanken die mich nach meinem Sturz versorgt und betreut haben! Das war auf der Geraden kurz nach der Treppe.
> Ich war sehr weit rechts an dem Absperrgitter und wurde dort rechts überholt. Das blöde war nur das ich die Überholankündigung nicht gehört habe und auch nicht viel Platz zwischen dem Absperrgitter und mir war. Das hatte leider zur Folge das sich unsere Lenker kurz berührten. Ich schmierte mit dem Rad weg in den Schotter und der Überholer flog über die Absperrgitter. Wir sind beide glimpflich davon gekommen. Für mich war das Rennen dann in der Ersten Runde zu Ende. Prellungen an beiden Händen und die komplette rechte Seite war mit weniger Haut versehen ;-)
> Ich hab mir das Rennen dann noch ein wenig angesehen und mehrfach mitbekommen das einige Fahrer sehr Aggro drauf waren und langsamere angeschrien haben. Klar ist es jedes Jahr irgendwie das gleiche aber ich hatte das Gefühl das es dieses Jahr besonders aggressiv zu ging. Ich weiss das die richtig guten und schnellen Fahrer nie rumschreien und sich die beste Möglichkeit zum überholen suchen und vorbei ziehen.
> Es geht ja auch um nichts. Was bekommen die Erstplatzierten? Ein Paar Reifen? Helme? Das Rennen ist ja auch immer noch als Jedermann Rennen ausgewiesen und da ist es klar das dort Leute zum erstenmal mitfahren.
> Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?



Erstmal gut dass dir nichts weiter passiert ist. Konntest du später noch weiter fahren ?

Sowohl meine Teamkollegen als auch ich waren dieses Jahr zum ersten mal dabei.
Gefahren sind wir im 4er mixed Team.
Aus meiner Sicht kann ich sagen dass auf meinen Runden immer alles fair ablief.
Da ich wusste dass ich sicherlich nicht zu den schnellsten gehöre habe ich mich bewusst meist ganz rechts oder ggf. links gehalten. Wenn natürlich jemand meint auf engstem Raum zu überholen sind Unfälle wie oben beschrieben sicherlich wahrscheinlicher. Es ist ein geben und nehmen, als langsamerer Fahrer gibt man auf die schnelleren acht und als schneller Fahrer gibt auf die langsameren Fahrer acht. Überholmöglichkeiten gibt es ja genug. Und wer klug fährt und sich seine Linie sucht braucht auch nicht rumbrüllen, auch wenn es mal zu Stau Situationen oder ähnlichem kommt.

Zur Organisation und dem Event selber kann ich sagen dass alles top war und wir ein absolut geniales Wochenende hatten.
Das Wetter hat gehalten. das Publikum, der ACDC Berg, die Stimmung etc. hat alles motiviert !

Auch wenn der Platz vor Ort begrenzt ist, könnte bei der Vergabe der Stellplätze jedoch die Organisation besser laufen. Als wir Freitag Abend ankamen, war unserer zugeteilter Sektor voll und wir sollten auf ein Fleckchen mit ca. 20m² statt 40 ausweichen. Konnten dann aber noch was besseres finden.


----------



## gelöschter User (8. August 2016)

hdamok schrieb:


> meine Stau Akzeptanz wurde dieses Jahr weit überschritten!



Weiss ja nicht wann Skyder das mal rafft die Treppe ist fürn Arsch Anfänger fahren sich regelmäßig da kaputt. Na gut evtl. bekommen sie ja keine Atlernativ Route genehmigt aber das nervt so ungemein.Und das mit den 8 / 4er Top 3 Fahrerteam  Aggrofahrten wird sich nie ändern.


----------



## bob09 (8. August 2016)

@ Ravega, ich konnte nicht mehr weiterfahren, und auch ich bin seid 2009 dabei. Werde denke ich Tagesmarathons fahren oder am Nürburgring ist auch cool. Duisburg ist Top organisiert und quasi vor der Haustür aber mittlerweile zu stressig vom fahren her. Ja die Treppe ist schon immer das Nadelöhr gewesen. Fand es für Anfänger besser mit dem chickenway. Da wird auch schon bei der Zufahrt als auch auf der Treppe gedrängelt.Wundert mich sowieso das dort nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## skaster (8. August 2016)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht wann Skyder das mal rafft die Treppe ist fürn Arsch Anfänger fahren sich regelmäßig da kaputt. Na gut evtl. bekommen sie ja keine Atlernativ Route genehmigt aber das nervt so ungemein.Und das mit den 8 / 4er Top 3 Fahrerteam  Aggrofahrten wird sich nie ändern.


Wie, ich dachte die Treppe ist seit 2010 Geschichte. Auch wenn es vielleicht böse klingt, aber wer nicht in der Lage ist diese hölzerne Rampe runter zu fahren, der sollte sich überlegen doch nur mit dem Rennrad auf gut asphaltierten Straßen zu fahren. Im Vergleich zu dieser Rampe ist ja jede zweite Nebenstraße im Ruhrgebiet eine fahrtechnische Herausforderung.

Gruß skaster
(letztmalige Teilnahme 2010, danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf einen Rennradparcour)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (8. August 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu dieser Rampe ist ja jede zweite Nebenstraße im Ruhrgebiet eine fahrtechnische Herausforderung.



Zeige mir bitte eine einzige Straße im Ruhrgebiet die aus Holz gebaut ist, so schmal ist wie Treppe im Landschaftspark und auf der hintereinander 2300 Fahrer mit dem unterschiedlichsten "Fahrkönnen" und mit der größten Differenz im Bereich Rennerfahrung und Fahrtechnik untereinander, 24 Stunden lang ohne eine Unterbrechung hintereinander runterfahren. 

Wenn Du diese Straße gefunden hast, sag uns bitte bescheid!


----------



## sun909 (8. August 2016)

...ist halt leider ein Rennen für verkappte RR-Fahrer geworden. 

Vielleicht sollte der Nachweis eines Fahrtechniktrainings obligatorisch als Voraussetzung zur Anmeldung dienen, dann erledigen sich einige Diskussionen demnächst 

Schade, die Atmosphäre ist wirklich einmalig...

grüße


----------



## Christer (8. August 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Schade, die Atmosphäre ist wirklich einmalig...



Das stimmt, die Atmosphäre und die Kulisse ist wirklich wunderschön und macht den eigentlichen Reiz des Rennens aus.


----------



## bob09 (8. August 2016)

Nur der Staub ist scheisse...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. August 2016)

Ich habe es auch überlebt. Diesmal im 4er Mixed. Das Verhalten auf der Strecke fand ich im Großen und Ganzen auch gut. Ich hatte selber nie das Gefühl, andere zu gefährden, wurde nur einmal auf dem Weg zur ACDC-Kurve unten so blockiert, dass ich kurz halten musste, war aber auch keine böse Absicht. Ansonsten habe ich nur einmal einem Solofahrer eine Kurve kaputt gemacht, aber auch das war nur ärgerlich und nicht gefährlicher als Radfahren im Allgemeinen. Habe mich entschuldigt und er hat es angenommen, so denke ich.

Die Strecke wird irgendwie immer einfacher und das Schlimmste am Stau war eigentlich, dass er nicht immer da war. Also ist er ja irgendwie vermeidbar und vor allem nicht verlässlich planbar.

Die Stimmung an der Strecke war wieder super klasse und das Wetter hat auch gehalten. Ich fand, es war eine gelungene Veranstaltung!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Carlos69 (8. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
da waren ja etliche Fotografen an der Strecke.
Gibt es Links zu den Fotos ? Waren ja nicht alle von Sportograf, oder ?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (8. August 2016)

weiss jemand warum dieses jahr auch der untere wurzeltrail rausgenommen wurde?
mfg


----------



## Hafenmeister (8. August 2016)

Ich fand das Verhalten auf der Strecke auch vollkommen okay. Ich kenne kein 12, 16 ODER 24 Stunden Rennen bei dem die Fahrer anders miteinander  umgehen.  Von der Schwierigkeit her finde ich ist die Strecke in Duisburg eh schon die einfachste im ganzen Rennkalender. Das einzige was mich nervte am Wochenende war der Stau vor der Treppe und die Autos die am Straßenrand parkten an den sektoren a bis d. Da gab es einige Teams die überhaupt nicht mehr aus dem Fahrerlager  rauskamen  ohne ihr MTB über die Autos zu heben. Die Veranstaltung am Alfsee oder in Radevormwald sind sicherlich viel besser geplant und werden von Jahr zu Jahr immer besser aber Duisburg  ist durch den Landschaftspark und die Stimmung immer eine Reise wert.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## unknownbeats (8. August 2016)

klar die strecke ist nicht der burner -aber wer einmal nach 20std von der meute den monte schlacko hoch gebrüllt worden ist wir immer wieder kommen !!!!


----------



## Ravega (8. August 2016)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> aber wer einmal nach 20std von der meute den monte schlacko hoch gebrüllt worden ist wir immer wieder kommen !!!!


Nööö!
Das nervende Rennen vor dem Rennen um die besten Standplätze, das alternativlose verkürzen der Strecke mit der Konsequenz, das wir wieder mega fette Staus vor der Treppe hatten.....nach über 10 Jahren Duisburg heißt unsere Alternative jetzt NOB. Weniger Kommerz - mehr MTB.


----------



## unknownbeats (8. August 2016)

wieso alternative -ich fahre beides-) wobei die zuschauer in rade genauso geil sind
bin mal gespannt wie das nächstes jahr wird mit den unterschiedlichen startzeiten zwischen 12und 24std rennen


----------



## zett3coupe (8. August 2016)

Ich fand es genauso geil wie im letzten Jahr. Ich hatte nicht eine Aggro Szene in meinen 17 Runden. Stau hatte ich schon mal an der Treppe. Stürze habe ich viele gesehen, oft unmittelbar vor mir (Treppenausgang, dieses S am Ende des kleinen mini-Trails, Schienen-Trail, Anfahrt AC/DC). Ansonsten nur geil. 

Wie bei jedem JEDERMANN fährt eben jeder, der meint ein Rad fahren zu können. Damit muss man rechnen, wenn man an einer solchen Veranstaltung teilnimmt. Ich kann daran nichts schlimmes erkennen. Ich finde es auch extrem nervend, wenn das Fahrvermögen nicht mal dazu ausreicht, die Treppe schiebend ohne Sturz zu meistern. Aber das passiert halt. Ich habe mich letztes Jahr aufgrund mangelnder Fahrtechnik im S an dem kleinen Schottertrail zwei mal abgelegt - ich habe daraus aber gelernt und meine Fahrtechnik in einem Jahr stark verbssert. Dieses Jahr gab es bei mir deshalb auch keine Situation, die auch nur in de Nähe eines Sturzes kam. Doch eine Situation gab es, in der Nacht, als ich mein Bike wegen eines Plattens fast in die Ecke geschmissen hätte).

Ansonsten Lizenz kaufen und Lizenz Rennen fahren!

Da muss man unter Umständen sein eigenes Ego auch mal zurück nehmen. Man kann doch nur froh sein, dass es überhaupt noch möglich ist, solche Veranstaltungen überhaupt noch genehmigt zu bekommen.

....und sorry, die Welt dreht sich - oder hätte sich jemand vorstellen können, dass wegen Pokemons Brücken gesperrt werden ????


----------



## lumpi0815 (8. August 2016)

mIDRANGE schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht wann Skyder das mal rafft die Treppe ist fürn Arsch Anfänger fahren sich regelmäßig da kaputt.


bei so vielen teilnehmern macht sich schon rein statisch gesehen irgendwo einer kaputt. die verbaute treppe war sehr einfach zu fahren! und das sag ich als halden-biker. die anfänger sind leute, die auf den letzten drücker überredet werden mit den kumpels in 8er teams zu fahren. die leihen sich dann ein bike und ballern drauf los. keiner gibt sich die blöse und wird vielleicht vom hintermann an der "treppe" bedrängt und dann fliegen die dort aufs maul.
gefährlicher fande ich den tunnel. bei einem sturz keine chance, da null orientierung.



Carlos69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da waren ja etliche Fotografen an der Strecke.
> Gibt es Links zu den Fotos ? Waren ja nicht alle von Sportograf, oder ?
> 
> Gruss


check mal ruhrpott runners bei facebook.


----------



## TitusLE (8. August 2016)

Ich war ja in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal dabei und fand es richtig geil. Insbesondere der AC/DC-Hügel, der am zweiten Tag im AC/DC-Trikot erklommen wurde, und auch der Monte Schlacko an dem man sich ja fast wie bei der Tour de France an einem Berganstieg vorkommt.
Wirkliche Rambos sind mir persönlich zum Glück nicht vorgekommen. Einmal hat einer bei einem Fahrer vor mir kurz vor einer scharfen Kurve noch überholt, sonst ging es eigentlich. Nervig fand ich, dass langsame Fahrer (ich gehöre auch nicht zu den wirklich schnellen) insbesondere an Anstiegen nicht konsequent rechts fahren. Das artet dann teilweise in Slalom-Fahrten aus. 
Was die Organisation angeht, fand ich es in Ordnung. Schön fänd ich es, wenn die "Grundstück-Zuteilung" von Skyder vorher besser gelöst würde. Man weiß doch genau, wieviele Fahrer jeder Kategorie in welchen Sektor müssen. Dann kann man das doch auch vorher schon aufteilen. Macht zeitlich auch kaum einen Unterschied zu "just-in-time" auf Zuruf. 
Loben möchte ich ausdrücklich die Ordner. Ich habe mit einem gesprochen, der war seit 30 Stunden an der Strecke. Hut ab dafür.
Die Wartezeiten an der Strecke fand ich teilweise auch nervig. Ich bin wahrlich kein Fahrtechnik-Künster und auch ein vorsichtiger Fahrer, aber die bin selbst ich problemlos gefahren. Insgesamt ist die Strecke wirklich sehr einfach. Bis auf ein paar Bremswellen, die zum Ende hin natürlich mehr werden, gibt es doch eigentlich keine Hindernisse.
Nächstes Jahr werde ich trotzdem nicht dabei sein, weil das mitten in den Sommerferien liegt und es einfach nicht passen wird.


----------



## adrenalin_pur (8. August 2016)

War auch das erste Mal dabei:
Auf den 17 Runden sah ich nur einen Sturz (sah schlimm aus, Fahrer stand aber direkt wieder auf). Einmal wurde ich Ohrenzeuge eines lautstarken Streites inklusive Beschimpfungen. Selbst wurde ich einmal beim Runterfahren der Treppe vom Hintermann aufgefordert "fahr schneller". In den letzten Stunden wurde vielleicht etwas aggressiver überholt. In der Kurve vor dem Tunnel meinte ein flotter 8er unsere 4er Gruppe überholen zu müssen - immerhin hat er es angekündigt. Da ich selbst überwiegend überholt wurde , gab es auch schon mal ein "Danke".
Die Treppe sollte man m.E. rausnehmen - die Schlange von bis zu 50 Fahrern war wenigstens albern, viele fanden es ärgerlich.
Der LaPa böte sicher noch Platz für einen längeren Rundkurs.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. August 2016)

Der Tunnel war in meinen Augen auch die gefährlichste Stelle. Den hätte man ruhig durchgehend beleuchten können. Es ging dieses Jahr bei mir, aber so allgemein finde ich eben, könnte man an der Stellle noch mal nachlegen. Nachts war die Stelle ja beleuchtet.

Und die Ordner... sie machen sicher einen guten Job und ohne sie ging es nicht, aber meine Erfahrung war nicht die Allerbeste. Mir ist in der Nacht der Lampenkopf von der Halterung gefallen in der Abfahrt vor der Zufahrt zum Monte Schlacko. Bin im Dunklen unorientiert und durch den Stress und den Ärger wusste ich nicht wo ich war. Unten stand ja ein Ordner. Der wusste aber auch nicht wo er ist und meinte zu mir nur "Post 39" und guckte mich an, als hätte ich ihm gerade von rosa Elefanten erzählt  Also habe ich jemanden in die Wechselzone zitiert und bin mit der Lampe in der Hand gefahren, war ja nicht mehr weit, wie ich dann später bemerkt habe. Vielleicht erwarte ich aber auch zu viel von den Ordnern, ich weiß es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeikeK (9. August 2016)

Carlos69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da waren ja etliche Fotografen an der Strecke.
> Gibt es Links zu den Fotos ? Waren ja nicht alle von Sportograf, oder ?
> Gruss


Ein Fotograf von runnersworld war auch da: http://www.runnersworld.de/laufevents/rund-2-000-fahren-einen-tag-lang-mountainbike.393106.htm


----------



## pepe01 (9. August 2016)

Hi, ist ja schon interessant hier so die Eindrücke der Leute zu lesen die das erste und die das letzte mal dabei waren und sein werden ;-)

Wir waren dieses Jahr das dritte mal dabei, 1. 8Team, 2. 4Team, und dieses mal wieder 8Team!
Es war wieder mal ein Fest und wir hatten enorm viel Spass, vor allem im Team!

Persönlich schade fand ich die Streckenkürzung, ich mochte das "schwarze" Stück und auch das dieses mal der komplette Walt in der Nacht raus genommen wurde. Hat trotzdem spass gemacht und wenn es nächstes Jahr zeitlich passt sind wir mit zwei 4Teams am Start.

Die Platzvergabe ist etwas eigenwillig, beim ersten mal dachten wir auch, das muss doch besser gehen, aber eigentlich funktioniert das recht gut, in Rade mit den mini Plätzen ist das auch nicht besser, hängt hat auch immer von den Gegebenheiten ab.
Also wir das erste mal da waren hat man uns auch viele Horrorstorries erzählt, die ich aber alle nicht bestätigen kann, es ist halt ein Rennen auf einem Rundkurs, und die Welt ist voller Arschlöcher, und manchmal ertappt man sich auch selber dabei ein Arschloch gewesen zu sein.

Wir fanden die Veranstaltung diese Jahr wieder super.

Für meinen Teil muss ich sagen das weder in Rade noch in Duisburg anders gefahren wurde.
In Rade gibt es aggro Fahrer genauso wie in Duisburg, die haben halt doofe Ohren :-D, man muss mit ihnen leben, genauso wie mit Mücken im Sommer :-D!

Und vielleicht noch ein kleiner Hinweis, wer frühzeitig sein Überholen ankündigt dem werde ich immer gerne Platz lassen!

Grüße
Oliver


----------



## TitusLE (9. August 2016)

pepe01 schrieb:


> Und vielleicht noch ein kleiner Hinweis, wer frühzeitig sein Überholen ankündigt dem werde ich immer gerne Platz lassen!


Ich auch. Warum auch nicht. Hält aber auch nicht jeder für nötig. In einer Situation hat ein Schnellerer deutlich hörbar und frühzeitig "links" gerufen. Hat den vor mir Fahrenden, der mal wieder auf der linken Seite rumeierte aber nicht dazu animiert, mal nach rechts rüber zu fahren. Als ich ihn dann auch rechts überholte, habe ich ihm gesagt, dass ein "links" von hinten heißt, dass der Schnellere links vorbei möchte. Seine Antwort: "Weiß ich, ich muss aber nicht rüber fahren". Ja, damit hat er grundsätlich Recht. Aber nett wäre es trotzdem. Da kann man es auch verstehen, dass die Schnellfahrer, die ja auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben, manchmal genervt sind. 
Ich hatte selbst auch eine Situation, wo an einem Anstieg zwei langsame Fahrer nebeneinander fuhren. Einer ganz rechts, einer ganz links. Kurz vor oben, wo es dann in einer Kurve wieder runter geht, zieht der Linke dann in die Mitte, wo ich gerade durch wollte. Da rufe ich dann eben auch mal "bleib" und drücke mich durch. Das ist dann irgendwo auch etwas grenzwertig, man kann sich als langsamer Fahrer aber auch etwas geschickter verhalten. Ich habe vor jedem Spurwechsel immer über die Schulter geguckt und oft dann auch gewartet, um die noch schnelleren Fahrer zuerst überholen zu lassen.


----------



## lumpi0815 (9. August 2016)

hab beide situatonen identisch erlebt @TitusLE 
es wird auch nicht drüber nachgedacht, dass der schnellere wegen diesem elefantenrennen am berg in die eisen muss. auch den schnelleren kostet das viel kraft nach x runden...
"die" rollen schon in die steigung rein (acdc) und fangen dann wie will im kleinsten gang an zu kurbeln... allein das fande ich schon bemerkenswert - wie man so noch x runden immer noch so unökonomisch fahren kann! und etliche machen es besser vor.


----------



## TitusLE (9. August 2016)

lumpi0815 schrieb:


> es wird auch nicht drüber nachgedacht


Es wird generell zu wenig gedacht. Überall, nicht nur in Duisburg. Wobei man vielen zugute halten muss, dass sie am Rande ihrer Möglichkeiten arbeiten. Dann gibt es wieder die anderen Extreme, die denken ganz viel - aber nur an sich. Egal, werden wir nicht ändern.

Alles in allem fand ich Duisburg sehr genial und das wird bestimmt nicht das erste und letzte 24h-Event für mich gewesen sein. Weiß jemand, wie alt der älteste Teilnehmer war? Vielleicht schaffe ich das ja in nicht allzuferner Zukunft


----------



## HeikeK (9. August 2016)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie alt der älteste Teilnehmer war? Vielleicht schaffe ich das ja in nicht allzuferner Zukunft



Habe gerade mal durch die Teilnehmerlisten gescrollt, wenn ich niemanden übersehen habe, waren die ältesten Teilnehmer Jahrgang 1948, einer davon Einzelstarter!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. August 2016)

Neben dem dunklen Tunnel fand ich auch den Einstieg in die Treppe relativ gefährlich. Wenn man da unsicher ist und zu langsam fährt, zieht es einen nach links oder rechts und da ist wenig Platz. Ich bin da nur im "Renntempo" her und habe mir das nicht näher angesehen, bin aber der Meinung, dass man die Strecke an der Stelle noch mal sicherer machen könnte. Dann liegt es wirklich nicht mehr an der Strecke, wenn noch etwa passiert


----------



## HeikeK (9. August 2016)

Hmm, den Tunnel fand ich garnicht so schlimm, ich hab allerdings auch eine Brille mit Variogläsern, dass hat echt gut geklappt damit, und es geht ja auch nur geradeaus, da kann man ja eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen. Den Einstieg an der Treppe hatten sie im letzten Jahr besser gelöst, da war oben das Gestrüpp weg und man konnte ausholen und gerade darauf zu fahren, jetzt musste man zusehen, dass man mit Schwung um die Ecke kam, wenn ich nach einen Stau da angetrödelt kam hatte ich bei meinem kleinen Rahmen immer etwas Bedenken, dass ich an der Einstiegskante mit den Pedalen hängen bleibe, wenn ich wegen fehlendem Schwung doch noch mal treten musste.


----------



## fr3shi (9. August 2016)

Mit dem Tunnel gebe ich euch recht. Der könnte über Tag auch gerne etwas beleuchtet sein. Der Übergang vom Hellen zum Dunklen und ggf noch mit Sonnenbrille ist da schon grenzwertig. Die Beleuchtung Nachts ist allerdings auch nicht vom Veranstalter, sonder meines Wissens permanent im Park installiert.
Bei der Treppe bin ich etwas anderer Meinung. Die wurde ja schon durch die Brettern entschärft. Wenn man die jetzt noch komplett raus nimmt ist ja mit der letzte Anspruch von Rennen weg. Es ist ja schließlich immer noch ein MTB Rennen! Bisschen "Anspruch", wenn davon reden kann bei der Treppe, darf ja durchaus noch vorhanden sein, sonst könnte man ja gleich aufs Rennrad wechseln. Und wenn man sich nicht in der Lage sieht die Treppe sicher zu fahren, dann sollte man sich vllt überlegen ob das das richtige Event für einen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (9. August 2016)

Fahrtechnik hin oder her, ich finde die Treppe muss nicht sein, Spaß gemacht hat die jetzt nicht wirklich, war eher nervig.
Technisch anspruchsvoll war sie nicht, man muss nur stupide den Lenker festhalten Gewicht nach hinten und rollen lassen. Sowas ist natürlich Ansichtssache und jeder ist anders drauf auf dem Rad. Respekt sollte man da immer wahren auch wenn jemand langsam und mit Vorsicht runter fährt.

Wenn dann sollte man lieber schauen ob man irgendwo kleine Trailparts einbauen kann, ggf. mit 2 Linien, eine etwas schwerere und eine leichtere die ein paar Meter länger ist. So wie es z.B. auf den CC Kursen der Fall ist.

Ich würde die Strecke kurz vor der Brücke die Abfahrt rechts runter führen, da wo auch die Einführungsrunde lang ging.
Dann einfach weiter gerade aus über den Asphalt unter dem Ofen entlang. Dort eine Brücke bauen die die Strecke kreuzt und oben dann links rum wieder zu dem Punkt wo man von der Treppe runter kommt.

An der Brücke hätte man somit auch einen interressanten Zuschauer Spot.

Und wenn man noch mehr einbauen will wie wäre es z.B. mit kleinen Pumptrack einlagen auf 2 Linien.

Natürlich muss sowas auch erstmal genehmigt werden. Dass die Strecke dieses Jahr kürzer war, fand ich auch schade, lag aber sicher nicht am Veranstalter.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. August 2016)

fr3shi schrieb:


> Mit dem Tunnel gebe ich euch recht. Der könnte über Tag auch gerne etwas beleuchtet sein. Der Übergang vom Hellen zum Dunklen und ggf noch mit Sonnenbrille ist da schon grenzwertig. Die Beleuchtung Nachts ist allerdings auch nicht vom Veranstalter, sonder meines Wissens permanent im Park installiert.
> Bei der Treppe bin ich etwas anderer Meinung. Die wurde ja schon durch die Brettern entschärft. Wenn man die jetzt noch komplett raus nimmt ist ja mit der letzte Anspruch von Rennen weg. Es ist ja schließlich immer noch ein MTB Rennen! Bisschen "Anspruch", wenn davon reden kann bei der Treppe, darf ja durchaus noch vorhanden sein, sonst könnte man ja gleich aufs Rennrad wechseln. Und wenn man sich nicht in der Lage sieht die Treppe sicher zu fahren, dann sollte man sich vllt überlegen ob das das richtige Event für einen ist.


Mit der nächtlichen Tunnelbeleuchtung wird eben gezeigt, dass es geht. Dass es nur in der Nacht geht, glaube ich nicht. Ein dunkles Streckenstück ist ja keine Herausforderung, sondern macht es in meinen Augen einfach unsinnig gefährlich. Wer die Dauerbeleuchtung aufstellt, ist mir ansich auch egal. Es wäre nur sicherer, wenn man es machen würde. Passiert ist mir da nix, aber ganz sicher gefühlt habe ich mich eben auch nicht.

Und beim Thema Anspruch gebe ich dir teilweise recht. Aber ich halte es für fragwürdig, an dieser Stelle eine solche "Gefahrenstelle" zu kreiern. Ich will mir nicht ausmalen, was passiert, wenn man an der Stahltreppe oben gegen das Geländer fährt, weil der Schwung fehlte. Vor zwei Jahren wäre ich da fast mit dem Pedal hängen geblieben, einem Teamkollegen ging es dieses Jahr ähnlich. Muss einfach nicht sein. Aber grundsätzlich könnte man die Streche schon wieder etwas ansppruchsvoller machen. Aber letztlich weiß ja jeder, dass es fahrtechnisch keine Herausforderung ist.


----------



## sun909 (9. August 2016)

hm,
vielleicht werden jedes Jahr auch (noch) mehr fahrtechnisch schwächere Fahrer angezogen, gerade WEIL es kaum mehr Schwierigkeiten gibt?

Die Ansprüche der Strecke werden ja jedes Jahr reduziert bzw. nach wenigen Stunden die "schwierigen" Stellen rausgenommen... 

Streckengenehmigungen sind sicherlich kein Zuckerschlecken und gerade unter dem Aspekt, dass es TLN gibt, die schreien "zu gefährlich, wie könnt ihr nur???" werden die kaum neue Stellen einbauen, die anspruchsvoller bzw. bei der Masse an TLN gefährlich sein könnten.

grüße


----------



## Ravega (9. August 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> vielleicht werden jedes Jahr auch (noch) mehr fahrtechnisch schwächere Fahrer angezogen, gerade WEIL es kaum mehr Schwierigkeiten gibt?



Ich wollte es nicht schreiben, aber da ist sicher was dran.

Es haben sich schon teilweise etwas kuriose Szenen an der oberen Treppeneinfahrt abgespielt, die sicherlich für den einen oder anderen Rückstau gesorgt haben.

Wir gehören evtl. zu den etwas schnelleren Fahrern, haben die wenigsten Probleme mit den absolut Schnellsten. Die merkst du eigentlich gar nicht, wenn du nicht zickzack über die Strecke fährst.

Viele unterschätzen so ein 24h Rennen kommplett, speziell wenn es sich auf den ersten Blick umso eine vermeintlich einfache Strecke wie in Duisburg handelt. Die Kurven sind, speziell in den ersten Stunden rutschig, bis der Schotter mal weg gefahren ist. Du sitzt auch nachts um 3:00 auf dem Rad und musst mindestens genauso konzentriert sein wie in der ersten Stunde, auch noch am zweiten Tag, das wird von vielen komplett unterschätzt.

Dieses Jahr hat es einen von unseren Fahrern beim Überholen erwischt, trotz klarer Ansage. Das Rennen war für ihn gelaufen. Deswegen jetzt der Rückzug aus Duisburg, wir haben unsere Lektion gelernt.

Ist von der Location, der Stimmung rund um die Strecke sicher eines der besten 24h-Events überhaupt. Aber wenn man etwas engagierter auf Platzierung fährt, sicherlich nicht (mehr) unbedingt die erste Wahl. Wer mit etwas mehr Zug auf der Kette unterwegs ist, für den gibt es inzwischen einige brauchbare Alternativen zu Duisburg, ohne Stau.....

Das sollte jetzt nicht überheblich klingen, man freut sich über jeden, der körperlich aktiv ist, das Biken für sich entdeckt hat, und in der Gemeinschaft so ein Event bestreitet. So ein 24h Rennen ist sicherlich ein Highlight auf dem Bike. Man sollte aber keine (unerfahrenen) Leute zu der Teilnahme überreden, sie wenige Wochen vorher mal auf so ein Bike setzen, um sie dann einfach mal auf die 24h los zu lassen. Da ist von den vermeintlichen "Teamchefs" mal ein bisschen mehr Verantwortung gefragt! Eine gewissenhafte Vorbereitung, sich auch mal mit den Grundregeln so eines "Rennens" zu beschäftigen, macht dann so ein Event für alle Beteiligten auch zu einem wirklichen Highlight.

In diesem Sinne…..


----------



## TitusLE (9. August 2016)

Ravega schrieb:


> für den gibt es inzwischen einige brauchbare Alternativen zu Duisburg, ohne Stau


Ich gehöre jetzt sicherlich nicht zu den Schnellsten im Feld, wüsste aber trotzdem gerne mal ein paar Alternativen, da ich im nächsten Jahr nicht nach Duisburg kann. Liegt mitten in den Ferien.
Alfsee kenne ich, Stuttgart, Nürburgring. Mehr?


----------



## Ravega (9. August 2016)

Night on Bike entwickelt sich prächtig, ist aber etwas anspruchsvoller als Diusburg.
In Hessen gibt es auch so einge etwas kleinere 24h-Rennen, musst mal ein wenig googeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theduke1mtb (9. August 2016)

Keiner will was schreiben 

ich muss auch etwas loswerden, ja es ist eine Rennveranstaltung, aber immer noch eine Breitensportveranstaltung ohne Lizenzbedingung!
Wir fuhren unser 10. 24h Rennen, das 4. in Duisburg, das Verhalten auf der Strecke war um Welten besser als 2015,
wir fahren im Team zwischen 16:44 und 27:55! Es ist doch nur ein schönes WE unter Freuden und Gleichgesinnten, gebt den anderen doch den Freiraum, der entweder darin besteht Platz für schnellere zu machen, oder die Toleranz aufzubringen dass jemand sich die Treppe nicht zutraut!
Meine Frau fährt mit mir Alpenüberquerungen und Trails im Vinschgau, natürlich nicht S4-S5, trotzdem traut sie sich die Treppe dieses Jahr nicht! Wer das alles nicht tolerieren kann sollte über eine Lizenz nachdenken, ggf. dieser Veranstaltung fernbleiben oder mehr Toleranz üben!

Ich erwarte bei 16:44 von keinem dass er die saubere Ideallinie für mich verläßt und womöglich einen Sturz riskiert! Beim Thema Grundregeln Rennveranstaltung hat der "Teamchef" natürlich eine Verantwortung! Als Teamchef erkläre ich jedem nochmal was beim Spurwechsel zu beachten ist und was es bedeutet wenn von hinten ein links oder rechts gerufen wird!

Ich möchte die ChickenPops auf meiner Haut und die Tränen in meinen Augen in der letzten halben Rennstunde hoch zum Monte Schlacko in meinem Leben nicht missen!

In diesem Sinne
Kopf runter, Kette rechts, immer schön den Sport und die Natur genießen
Nach dem Rennen, ist vor dem Rennen


----------



## Flatbogard (9. August 2016)

Moin zusammen,

für alle die nach Fotos lechzen:

https://www.pixum.de/meine-fotos/album/7297378

Kommentare sind ausdrücklich erwünscht. Fotos wurden nicht bearbeitet!

Gruß,

Frank


----------



## zett3coupe (9. August 2016)

Einen noch von mir. Genau, wir haben hier ein MTB Rennen für Jedermann - MTB bedeutet für mich aber auch, dass man grundsätzlich einige Techniken des MTB Fahrens beherrscht - dazu gehört auch eine Steilabfahrt (nix anderes ist die Treppe) - wer nur 2 Meter Fuffzig breite WAB lang rauscht, ist von einer Holzplanke eventuell überfordert. Da man die Strecke ja nun kennt, kann man VOR dem Event auch mal eine Steilabfahrt trainieren.

Technisch ist der Kurs für einen halbwegs geübten MTB-Fahrer doch wirklich keine Herausforderung! Die "schlimmste" Stelle fand ich die zerfahrene Wurzel Abfahrt neben der Autobahn (nachts gesperrt) - aber nur weil man hier richtig durchballern konnte und dann unten die Einfahrt auf den Schotterweg treffen muss.

Und bei der Treppeneinfahrt sollten die Pedale waagerecht stehen - auf der Treppe dann pedalieren (wenn man mag).

Und was auch zu bedenken ist: 8.100 m mit ca. 65 Höhenmetern ist ja nix - so denken wahrscheinlich viele, wenn sie angesprochen werden, doch im Team mitzufahren. Das ist aber ein Trugschluß! Eine Runde bißchen engagiert gefahren ist pures Intervalle fahren - das über die Zeit haut den unbedachten dann schon mal total aus den Latschen. Wir hatten solche Leute im Achter - die kamen nach ihrem zweiten Stint kleinlaut und missmutig ins Camp - Flasche quasi schon leer - und dann kommt dazu, die Strecke ändert sich stündlich - und wer dann nicht seine Linie fährt, der darf dann im Schotterberg am Rand schon mal zaubern (oder sich langlegen).

Als MTB Fahrer, der nicht nur WAB fährt, kennt man solche Situationen - man kann das Gelände lesen und hat Gespür für die Bremse und reagiert aufgrund der Erfahrung auf dem Bike.

Überholen: man sieht doch wie der vor einem fährt, dann gibt es Ansage oder keine. Und beim selbstüberholt werden - Linie halten, nicht rumzappeln - dann geht das. Und überambitonierte muss man ziehen lassen - ich habe meine Linie jedenfalls nicht freigemacht, Platz war immer genug zum Überholen - und an einigen Stellen geht es eben nicht - oder dann nur mit deutlicher Ansage. Ich fahre da wo es geht rechts und bleibe dort und fahre nicht links rüber, weil dort grad keine Wurzel ist (ich habe ein MTB!!!!).

Bitte den Kurs nicht technisch noch trostloser machen!!

Was mich aber wirklich aufgeregt hat, zu viert nebeneinander den Schlacko im 24/42 mit gefühlten 160 Pedalumdrehungen "hochschnecken" - da kannste ja nur brüllen - PLATZ DA !!


----------



## Kottenstroeter (9. August 2016)

theduke1mtb schrieb:


> oder die Toleranz aufzubringen dass jemand sich die Treppe nicht zutraut!
> Meine Frau fährt mit mir Alpenüberquerungen und Trails im Vinschgau, natürlich nicht S4-S5, trotzdem traut sie sich die Treppe dieses Jahr nicht! Wer das alles nicht tolerieren kann sollte über eine Lizenz nachdenken, ggf. dieser Veranstaltung fernbleiben oder mehr Toleranz üben!



Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das man dasselbe was du verlangst (der Veranstaltung fern zu bleiben) auch von den wenigen Fahrern verlangen könnte, die sich die Treppe einfach nicht zu trauen?
Wieviel von den ca. 2.300 Startern sind die Treppe nicht gefahren, mussten aber mehrmals teils erhebliche Wartezeiten in Kauf nehmen, wegen den wenigen die sich die Treppe nicht zugetraut haben? 1%? Und von den anderen 99% wird mehr Toleranz oder sogar ein Fernbleiben verlangt?
Ich weiß nicht.......


----------



## Sauerland1 (9. August 2016)

Hallo,

dann vor mir auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
Es war mein erstes 24 Std. Rennen und ich fand es geil!!! Auch wenn ich auf der Strecke mehr als Wanderschikane gedient habe....mit dem überholt werden oder auch dem selbst überholen gab es kein Problem. Man kann ja auch miteinander sprechen, also was das angeht war aus meiner sicht alles sehr fair und sauber.

Ich kannte die Strecke vorher nicht und fand sie technisch eher langweilig. Was hatte ich nicht alles gehört. Treppe, Schienentrail, S-Trail, Wurzeltrail....dementsprechend nervös war ich dann auch bei meiner ersten Runde. Am Ende dann eher enttäuscht von den fahrtechnischen Herausforderungen und deren "Länge", das war alles simpel und wie schon vorher gesagt wurde, wir fahren Mountainbike. Das muss drin sein oder ist schwerer schon wieder Enduro?

Ich fand es nur interessant wieviele auf den Geraden und Bergauf richtig Lack machen können und dann Bergab und in den Kurven so langsam sind. Power ohne Ende in den Beinen (davor echt fetten Respekt) aber Fahrtechnik weniger geübt.
Von der Schwierigkeit her beinahe eher ein Rennrad- denn ein MTB-Rennen.

Aber was solls....mir hat es riesen Spaß gemacht, mein Team war Hammer und die Location, die Atmosphäre und die Zuschauer sind richtig geil!!! Nachts um 3.00 Uhr stehen auch noch irgendwo Zuschauer und feuern dich an. Den Monte Schlacko hoch gehts fast von allein bei der Atmosphäre. Ich hatte echt manchmal mit mir zu kämpfen, um nicht weich zu werden

Als Fazit...Klasse Veranstaltung, ich komme gerne wieder und meine Güte...das bisschen Stau....Wir fahren 24Std. Rennen, da wird das Rennen nicht in den 5 Minuten Stau entschieden und es legt sich bestimmt niemand mit Absicht auf die Backe.


----------



## theduke1mtb (10. August 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das man dasselbe was du verlangst (der Veranstaltung fern zu bleiben) auch von den wenigen Fahrern verlangen könnte, die sich die Treppe einfach nicht zu trauen?
> Wieviel von den ca. 2.300 Startern sind die Treppe nicht gefahren, mussten aber mehrmals teils erhebliche Wartezeiten in Kauf nehmen, wegen den wenigen die sich die Treppe nicht zugetraut haben? 1%? Und von den anderen 99% wird mehr Toleranz oder sogar ein Fernbleiben verlangt?
> Ich weiß nicht.......


bitte mich nicht falsch verstehen, ich verlange nicht dass jemand fern bleibt, die Veranstaltung lebt von "JEDEM"! Wer nicht die Gewisse Toleranz und den nötigen Respekt aufbringt sollte über seine Teilnahme nachdenken! Es kann nur miteinander gehen, sonst haben wir demnächst einige Mindestanforderungen: Die Treppe muss gefahren werden, die Rundenzeit muss unter 20min liegen, der BMI der Fahrer darf nicht über 22 liegen, das Rad darf nicht mehr als 10kg wiegen!!!!  Dann reduziert sich das Starterfeld, mehr Platz auf der Strecke, die Teilnahmegebühr für ein 8er Team wird bei ca. 1500€ liegen! 

In Ruhe und Gelassenheit, mit Toleranz und Akzeptanz

Gruß


----------



## pepe01 (10. August 2016)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, das man dasselbe was du verlangst (der Veranstaltung fern zu bleiben) auch von den wenigen Fahrern verlangen könnte, die sich die Treppe einfach nicht zu trauen?
> Wieviel von den ca. 2.300 Startern sind die Treppe nicht gefahren, mussten aber mehrmals teils erhebliche Wartezeiten in Kauf nehmen, wegen den wenigen die sich die Treppe nicht zugetraut haben? 1%? Und von den anderen 99% wird mehr Toleranz oder sogar ein Fernbleiben verlangt?
> Ich weiß nicht.......



Das Fernbleiben der vermeintlichen schnellen Fahren schlagen diese ja selber vor, und ne, warum sollte Jedermann (oder Frau, ich hasse diesen scheiß ;-) ) bei einen "Jedermann-Rennen" fern bleiben, wenn irgendwer damit nicht klar kommt das bei einer solchen Veranstaltung "jeder" fährt, dann muss er halt seine Konsequenzen ziehen, aber doch nicht andere!!!!

Auch ich hatte eine Fahrerin direkt vor mir die an der Treppe plötzlich gebremst hatte, kurz aufmunternd zu gelächelt, kurzer Zuspruch und sie ist die Treppe doch gefahren, fand ich topp!

Es ist ein Jedermann Rennen, und ich hoffe das es das auch bleibt!

Grüße Oliver


----------



## Kottenstroeter (10. August 2016)

theduke1mtb schrieb:


> mit Toleranz und Akzeptanz



Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Toleranz und Respekt dem anderen gegenüber steht an erster Stelle.

Trotzdem muss man so ein Event als das betrachten was es ist, oder ursprünglich mal war, ein Rennen gegen die Uhr, 24h lang, das speziell untrainierte oder schlecht vorbereitete Gelegenheitsbiker sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen bringt, und dadurch evtl. auch andere!

Ich hatte auch schon mal überlegt mit meiner Frau zu starten (und das hat jetzt nichts mit Mann oder Frau zu tun!). Sie fährt ebenfalls seit Jahren Mountainbike. Auch sie würde vor der Treppe zögern, evtl. nachts nicht runter fahren. Da es seit 2 Jahren keinen Chikenway mehr gibt, ist das Thema durch. Und da ich sie gerne habe, würde ich sie nie dazu überreden trotzdem mitzumachen, vor der Treppe anzuhalten und die obere steile Rampe irgendwie mit dem Bike in der einen Hand runter zu rutschen, wären dessen hinter ihr die Meute drückt. Eine pure Stresssituation für den Schiebenden, indem ich als Teamchef keinen bringen möchte, schon gar nicht meine eigene Holde!

Aber genug der Diskussionen, die jedes Jahr ähnlich ablaufen.


----------



## Geplagter (10. August 2016)

Die 24h Duisburg sind zweifellos ein Klassiker und wir sind eigentlich immer gerne mit dabei. In diesem Jahr fand ich es von der Stimmung auf der Strecke deutlich entspannter als letztes Jahr und wir hatten durchaus unseren Spaß. Aus unserer Sicht ging es unter den gegebenen Voraussetzungen sehr fair zu.
Grundsätzlich ist die Veranstaltung durchaus gut, aber was hat diese Strecke noch mit Mountainbike zu tun? Warum wurde das einzige halbwegs „trailige“ Stück mit der kleinen Wurzelabfahrt am Abend diesmal komplett heraus genommen? Warum fehlte in diesem Jahr die kleine Schleife durch das Manganeisenlager? Die Strecke wird immer kürzer und anspruchsloser, aber die Wechselzone dafür immer länger, so dass man im nächsten Jahr evtl. mal über Laufschuhe nachdenken sollte. Kurze Strecke + viele Fahrer = viele Überholmannöver und Stau.
Dieser ständige Stau an der Treppe geht echt gar nicht. Im letzten Jahr war es ja eigentlich kein Problem, aber durch die in diesem Jahr aus welchem Grund auch immer kürzere Strecke war es eine einzige nervige Katastrophe. Die Lösung dieses Problems kann bei der hohen Anzahl an Fahrern nur bedeuten, dass die Strecke unbedingt länger werden muss und der Landschaftspark bietet hierzu ja sicherlich einige Möglichkeiten. 
Diese Veranstaltung vor dem Hintergrund der anspruchslosen Mini-Strecke noch als Mountainbike-Rennen zu deklarieren ist meines Erachtens nicht mehr wirklich gerechtfertigt. Die einstmals so stimmungsvollen 24h von Duisburg bekommen in den letzten Jahren leider immer mehr den Charakter einer Dorfkirmes, wo jeder gegen eine nicht unerhebliche Startgebühr mal probieren kann, ob er es schafft, auf einem kleinen anspruchslosen Rundkurs nicht vom Rad zu fallen.
Bitte, bitte macht die Strecke länger und ein wenig anspruchsvoller, dann passt es auch wieder, denn ein Minimalanspruch sollte auch bei einem Jedermann-Event gegeben sein.


----------



## husaberg_pue (10. August 2016)

Wir waren dieses Jahr zum zweiten Mal dabei und sind eigentlich nur noch wegen des Flairs gekommen, denn das ist wirklich super. Dann hört es aber auch schon auf.
Das Drama ging Freitag bei der Anreise schon los, als wir feststellen mussten, dass unser Sektor um 18Uhr schon voll ist. Mit Müh und Not bekamen wir noch einen Platz zugewiesen. Keine Ahnung warum Skyder nicht weiß, wieviele Parzellen sie in den Sektor machen müssen...
Beim Start zeigten sich die schon die ersten Quetreiber. Anstatt dem Ordner zuzuhören, als er die Regeln für die erste Runde erklärte tippte der jugendliche Kollege neben mir lieber auf seinem Handy. Und so kam es auch, das geschätzt 10 Fahrer vor dem "Blockführer" (der ja bekanntlich nicht überholt werden durfte) die Emscherstraße überquerten, ab wo ja die Runde freigegeben wurde. Kontrolliert hat das anscheinend niemand, denn sonst hätten die Jungs ja alle eine Zeitstrafe bekommen müssen.
Der Stau an der Treppe war sicherlich das ärgerlichste. Klar ist es ein Jedermann-Rennen, aber auch immer noch ein MTB-Rennen. Auf der einen Seite kann man natürlich sagen, dass die, die die "Treppe" nicht fahren können, zuhause bleiben sollen. Andererseits ist es aber vielleicht auch Aufgabe des Veranstalters hier eine andere Lösung zu finden (Chickenway).
Für das rausnehmen des "Wurzeltrails" habe ich wenig Verständnis. Hier ist nun wirklich keine Schwierigkeit, außer die Geschwindigkeit, und die kann wohl jeder selber regeln.
Das Verhalten auf der Strecke fand ich sehr angenehm, und wesentlich entspannter wie letztes Jahr. Ich denke, das lag zum Großteil an den Rückennummern.
Das Manganeisenlager wird wohl "landschaftlich umgebaut", zumindest habe ich durch die Büsche dort einen Bagger stehen sehen. Schade, mir hat der Streckenabschnitt auch gefallen.
Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Die Fahrer von 2er-Teams oder Solo-Fahrer, die sich sehr oft und auch länger in der Wechselzone aufhalten, haben nachts keine Möglichkeit sich irgendwo aufzuwärmen, und ganz abgesehen davon weiß ich nicht, ob Skyder ein Zelt in der Wechselzone aufgestellt hätte, wenn es geregnet hätte. Beheizte Zelte sind bei vielen kleineren Rennen Standard.
Vielleicht sollte auch den Damen aus der Nudelküche jemand sagen, dass man bei teflonbeschichteten Pfannen kein Öl brauche. Zwar waren die Nudeln nicht ganz so in Fett gebadet wie letztes Jahr, aber lecker ist trotzdem anders.
Wir schauen uns derzeit nach Alternativen um, denn die kleinen. lokalen Rennen haben vielleicht nicht die Atmosphäre wie Duisburg, dafür wird aber oft mehr MTB für weniger Geld geboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eins4eins (10. August 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht von diesem Event. Ich war zum ersten mal dort, nachdem mich Freunde mich dazu motiviert haben.
Die Location und "Fans" waren prinzipiell toll, viele Kleinigkeiten haben mir dann aber doch etwas den Spaß verdorben. Teils dem Veranstalter anzulasten, aber auch den anderen Teilnehmern.

- Die Strecke war super langweilig. Man kann und muss aus dem Gelände sicherlich wesentlich mehr machen, wenn das Ganze weiterhein als Mtb Rennen betitelt werden soll.
-  Viel zu viele Starter auf wenig Kilometern. Der schon oft erwähnte Stau an der Treppe geht einfach gar nicht. Ich habe dort einmal 4 Runden in Folge mehrere Minuten gestanden, während mein Kumpel aus einem anderen Team zeitgleich auf der Strecke war und jedes mal flüssig durchkam. Jedermannevent hin oder her, wir sind dort aus sportlichem Ehrgeiz angetreten und dann nervt es ungeheuerlich, wenn durch so schwachsinnige Planung das Ergebnis verzerrt wird.
- Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis passt meiner Meinung nach nicht.  
- Jede Menge Leute im Bereich der Wechselzone. Es hing zwar ein Schild im Zugangsbereich das nur die ausgewiesenen Betreuer in den Bereich der Wechselzone dürfen, tatsächlich lief da aber jeder einfach so rein. Sich nach ein paar anstrengenden Runden erstmal durch Touristen, teilweise mit eigenen Rädern oder Kinderwägen, durchkämpfen zu müssen, nervte mich am Ende schon ein wenig.

- Egoismus manch anderer Teilnehmer abseits der Strecke: Da wurde geschimpft und rumgemosert, von Rücksicht oder Respekt wenig zu spüren. Wir waren wie viele andere im Fahrerlager ziemlich zugebaut und hatten lediglich einen schmalen Korridor als Zugang zu unserem Camp. Der wurde von den Nachbarn dann aber freundlicherweise ständig mit Hundekörbchen, Getränkekisten und Besucherfahrrädern zugebaut, sodass kein Durchkommen mehr war. Die Kinder anderer Nachbarn hatten sich ihre eigene Rennstrecke quer durch unser Camp gebaut und amüsierten sich prächtig, während wie versuchten ein wenig Ruhe und Energie zu tanken. In beiden Fällen stieß unsere Bitte auf etwas Rücksicht auf wenig Begeisterung.
Am Verpflegungszelt hielten es einige Teilnehmer auch für notwendig ihr Rad mit an den Thresen zu nehmen oder an selbigem mit Kollegen zu quatschen, sodass andere kaum an die Verpflegung kamen.

Bei den 24h am Alfsee habe ich nicht mal die Hälfte bezahlt, die Strecke war wesentlich besser, die Verpflegung war umfangreicher, der Campingplatz inkl super gepflegten Sanitäranlagen toll und die Atmosphäre angenehmer. Es gab genauso viele Familien oder wirklich Hobbypiloten, trotzdem konnte die ambitionierteren Fahrer sich auf das Rennen konzentrieren.


----------



## Ravega (10. August 2016)

eins4eins schrieb:


> Viel zu viele Starter auf wenig Kilometern. Der schon oft erwähnte Stau an der Treppe geht einfach gar nicht. Ich habe dort einmal 4 Runden in Folge mehrere Minuten gestanden, während mein Kumpel aus einem anderen Team zeitgleich auf der Strecke war und jedes mal flüssig durchkam. Jedermannevent hin oder her, wir sind dort aus sportlichem Ehrgeiz angetreten und dann nervt es ungeheuerlich, wenn durch so schwachsinnige Planung das Ergebnis verzerrt wird.



Kann ich so unterschreiben!
Das mit dem Stau war durch das Überbauen der Treppe letztes Jahr endlich kein Thema mehr, um es durch das alternativlose Verkürzen der Strecke dieses Jahr, wieder zu einem Thema zu machen.


----------



## Sauerland1 (10. August 2016)

Ich habe gehört dass die Strecke gekürzt werden musste und das Manganeinsenlager herausgenommen wurde, weil der Boden da durch Schadstoffe belastet ist.
Was dran ist weiss ich nicht, war wie schon erwähnt das erste mal da und bin auch kein Local der die Verhältnisse in Dusiburg kennt.


----------



## zett3coupe (10. August 2016)

sportograf Bilder online


----------

